# My Snow Figther



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Here she is ready to roll. Just got done with the lights. Now just waiting on the snow.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats Right its a STICK


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh my god that has to be the most beautiful looking truck and plow set up i have ever seen im drooling over here


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

omg and its a stick shift even better wanna trade for my truck its in my sig lol?


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

damn thats nice. Makes me miss my 99 F250. Gotta be rare w/ the 6sp?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Are those traction bars I see? Is that normal on those trucks....I don't know for sure.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

gonna have the strongest leg in town plowing with a manual transwesport nothing wrong with that


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats pretty much one of my dream trucks but with a 9'5mvp. what do you have for a tune?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

fisher guy;888658 said:


> oh my god that has to be the most beautiful looking truck and plow set up i have ever seen im drooling over here


Thanks



highlander316;888674 said:


> damn thats nice. Makes me miss my 99 F250. Gotta be rare w/ the 6sp?


Yes it is kinda rare had to order it at the ford dealer when i bought it new. They couldnt find a 6speed the way i wanted it. So i order it. Well worth the 8 weeks it took to come in.



masternate42;888675 said:


> Are those traction bars I see? Is that normal on those trucks....I don't know for sure.


Yes they are traction bars. No they are not normal. A buddy of mine bought them and never put them on his truck. Then he ask to borrow money off me. (100 Bucks) Never paid me back and said i could have them. So i took them and put them on. They go for like 350.00



grosser397;888679 said:


> gonna have the strongest leg in town plowing with a manual transwesport nothing wrong with that


Stick makes a MAN out of you. Boys can plow with autos :laughing:



the new boss 92;888681 said:


> thats pretty much one of my dream trucks but with a 9'5mvp. what do you have for a tune?


No tune. I did have the banks six gun for like 2 months and sold it. Been stock ever since. I like it stock i have had no problerms with the motor at all. All these problems i hear about the 6.0 is when people have them all chiped up or tunes in them.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

just need some 6" stacks 

looks good


weirdest thing is my buddy around here,, has the SAME truck, with the SAME plow, with similar lighting (full lightbar instead) with the SAME tires, but his is an auto

and he doesnt smoke camels.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks good, I personally would not want to plow with a standard transmission. Sweet truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good half combo there!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

shott8283;888720 said:


> just need some 6" stacks


It had 5in at one time


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

nice long driveway to plow with it too !


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

ScottPA;888724 said:


> Looks good, I personally would not want to plow with a standard transmission. Sweet truck.


I might be saying that before its all over :laughing:



grandview;888727 said:


> Good half combo there!


Thanks



pmorrissette;888733 said:


> nice long driveway to plow with it too !


We share a driveway. We live in the 1st house. Thats my neighbors house in the far back. But i plow him too.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

sweet!!!

what type of plowing do you do resi or comerical?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this going to be your first year plowing with it?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice rig and plow. Good luck this winter


----------



## Black01Z (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice truck!! It really lifts that plow and gives you alot of clearance. And the truck really holds the weight of the plow well. Looks awesome!!


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

How do those Cepeks work in the snow? I will be upgradeing tires next spring and those are in the lineup.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

well done and outfitted ford !!!!! i like those running lights


----------



## rayslayer (Oct 1, 2009)

that back rack is hooked up!! nice rig!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

the fact that it a stick made me enjoy this truck that much more. i love it. i plow with a manual too and wouldnt have it any other way. All you people and your silly autos


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks very familiar. I think you live a little ways down from the farm my company owns. Do have a green ford with a v box spreader in it also?


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm not much of a for guy but that thing looks sweet, love the back rack with the lights and the caterpillar sticker on ur windshield, and u cant beat a fisher. One thing u may wanna move ur blade guides out to the foil cuz when ur plow is angled it sticks out a lil more than the top of the blade. But have a great season with it


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

Mackman;888739 said:


> I might be saying that before its all over :laughing:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> We share a driveway. We live in the 1st house. Thats my neighbors house in the far back. *But i plow him too*.


we didnt need to no that


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Sharp Ford! Good luck with the 6.0 my neighbor has one too, he waited a long time and did alot of research before buying his truck, after all his research I'm still unsure why he went for the 6.0 I think it was an impulse buy that had more to do with the truck than 6.0/7.3 at that point. 

I have no problem plowin with a stick, I ALMOST prefer it. My 96 Ram 12V Cummins 5 speed had a super nice pedal very easy even with the Haisley dual disc clutch, and I plowed with it 2 years no problem, kinda liked it more than an auto in some ways, not necessarily enough to choose it over the auto, but if you prefer to drive the 5 the other 358 days a year you aren't plowing (here anyway) then its worth it to me even if you hate pushing with a stick. (needless to say most don't agree but to each their own, I'm plowin with an auto again now)


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats a very sharp truck. My last pickup was a "95 F250, Diesel with a 5 speed and I looked a long time to find that one (used). When it came time to upgrade 3 years ago it took me almost a year to find the one I have now with a standard tranny. It is even harder to find one with the 6.0L. Standard trucks are hard to find up here, but I much prefer it.
Now that being said, my new work truck is an auto and I would never want to go back to plowing with a standard in a big truck. It isn't bad on the main drags but my left leg gets wicked sore in the subdivisions.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Mackman;888739 said:


> Thats my neighbors house in the far back. But i plow him too.


WOW, thats interesting. :laughing:


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

DareDog;888768 said:


> sweet!!!
> what type of plowing do you do resi or comerical?


Comerical. Will be plowing township roads.


GMCHD plower;888777 said:


> Is this going to be your first year plowing with it?


Yes


f250man;888779 said:


> Very nice rig and plow. Good luck this winter


Thanks


Black01Z;888780 said:


> Nice truck!! It really lifts that plow and gives you alot of clearance. And the truck really holds the weight of the plow well. Looks awesome!!


Yea it really lifts it up high. Truck doesnt even know its ont he front.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

KingDuramax;888786 said:


> How do those Cepeks work in the snow? I will be upgradeing tires next spring and those are in the lineup.


Last year they did good in the snow. But i never plowed with them. This will be the 1st time.


mike psd;888810 said:


> well done and outfitted ford !!!!! i like those running lights


Thanks


rayslayer;888832 said:


> that back rack is hooked up!! nice rig!


Thanks


thesnowman269;888841 said:


> the fact that it a stick made me enjoy this truck that much more. i love it. i plow with a manual too and wouldnt have it any other way. All you people and your silly autos


Autos are overrated


vmderrick;888843 said:


> Looks very familiar. I think you live a little ways down from the farm my company owns. Do have a green ford with a v box spreader in it also?


Yea thats my dads truck. 


plowinzr2;888891 said:


> I'm not much of a for guy but that thing looks sweet, love the back rack with the lights and the caterpillar sticker on ur windshield, and u cant beat a fisher. One thing u may wanna move ur blade guides out to the foil cuz when ur plow is angled it sticks out a lil more than the top of the blade. But have a great season with it


I will be buying longer blade guides cuz no matter where i put them i still cant see then when the plow is down and angled.


Duncan90si;889150 said:


> WOW, thats interesting. :laughing:


I had it comeing to me for saying that :laughing:


fisher guy;889071 said:


> we didnt need to no that


Well now you do.:laughing:


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

you have any suspension mods or does a reg cab really make that much difference over a super?


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mackman;889319 said:


> Comerical. Will be plowing township roads.
> 
> well then i can see where the manual wont be bad to plow with. i do alot of back dragging and smaller parking lots that i constantly going back and forth. never plow with manual but would like to try it some day


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

oh and why did you take the stacks off? it looked super sick with them!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ill take a standard trans over an auto anyday to plow, plus its a little cheaper on the pocket for repair bills and stuff for the drive train


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Everything looks good minus that ridiculous sticker on your front windshield. 

Seriously though, truck looks very sharp.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Chrisxl64;889375 said:


> you have any suspension mods or does a reg cab really make that much difference over a super?


Got 2.5in leveling kit up front and 2in blocks in the back. The truck squats doiwn maybe a 1/2in when i lift the plow. I have like 6 leaf springs up front cuz of the leveling kit. Plus the truck came plow prep. from ford.



grosser397;889390 said:


> well then i can see where the manual wont be bad to plow with. i do alot of back dragging and smaller parking lots that i constantly going back and forth. never plow with manual but would like to try it some day


The only PITA is we do have to plow good amount of cu-de-sacs. But other then that its all going forward


grosser397;889392 said:


> oh and why did you take the stacks off? it looked super sick with them!


I had them on there for 4 years and i just got tired of them. So i sold them. I liked them but i like the look better with a back rack.



the new boss 92;889427 said:


> ill take a standard trans over an auto anyday to plow, plus its a little cheaper on the pocket for repair bills and stuff for the drive train


Very true.



accipiter12;889484 said:


> Everything looks good minus that ridiculous sticker on your front windshield.
> 
> Seriously though, truck looks very sharp.


Thanks. Would it look better if i got a deere sticker :laughing:


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

take off the cutting edge and wear down the wear bar. I am pleased that you removed those ridiculous stacks, now if we can dump the Cat sticker we will be in business.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn that Ford sits tough.

wesport


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i cant stop myself from coming back once a day to look at your truck,looked great with the stacks, looks better with ther 4inch with the rolled 5 inch tip. great looking truck man.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

dude i hope southern pa get a storm this winter . your going to need to roll in with a vid !!!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Just came back to look again....

Thing looks beyond mean. I don't know what it is?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey be sure to put some zip ties around the intensifiers thats what all town guys up here do because they dont hold up to road plowing...the tabs break off and next thing u know ur lost a lense or the front half of the light itself and most dealers wont cover it under warrenty because its abuse.... i know doesnt make sense but do a search for broken intensifiers and u'll see what i mean


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Here are some more pics. since i know everyone likes pics. Thanks for the comments guys they mean alot. I take pride in my truck and try to do things right. Never 1/2 ass anything.

CB on the roof.



The spec. sheet from ford.



The A.I.C. I mnounted in the glove to keep it out of the way.


----------



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

Great looking truck...love that vintage SD. This is exactly the truck I want to use with the 12V cummins I happen to have laying around. 

Did you have any trouble with the extra front end height? My dodge sits about the same and I'll be putting exactly the same plow on it here pretty soon.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Backup ligths under the bumper


Air chuck. Have air lines and plugs in the toolbox case i get a flat or something.


Air Compresser and the horns


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

My air horns


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mike psd;889882 said:


> dude i hope southern pa get a storm this winter . your going to need to roll in with a vid !!!!


Never did a vid. before. But theres a 1st time for everything



fisher guy;889921 said:


> hey be sure to put some zip ties around the intensifiers thats what all town guys up here do because they dont hold up to road plowing...the tabs break off and next thing u know ur lost a lense or the front half of the light itself and most dealers wont cover it under warrenty because its abuse.... i know doesnt make sense but do a search for broken intensifiers and u'll see what i mean


Very good idea. I was out today going over the roads with my dad and there are some spots with low hanging trees im going to have to go around.



Stik208;889865 said:


> take off the cutting edge and wear down the wear bar. I am pleased that you removed those ridiculous stacks, now if we can dump the Cat sticker we will be in business.


Hey now i like the CAT sticker lol


captntim;889951 said:


> Great looking truck...love that vintage SD. This is exactly the truck I want to use with the 12V cummins I happen to have laying around.
> 
> Did you have any trouble with the extra front end height? My dodge sits about the same and I'll be putting exactly the same plow on it here pretty soon.


I asked the dealer who put the plow on before hand. They said it shouldnt be a problem. It seems fine.



the new boss 92;889878 said:


> i cant stop myself from coming back once a day to look at your truck,looked great with the stacks, looks better with ther 4inch with the rolled 5 inch tip. great looking truck man.


Another pic i found of the stacks.


And now the tip.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Im in love with your truck. I love the fact you put on air hook ups and what not in the tool box. the back rack it beast along with the cb. by the way where did you get that? I want it!!!! And the best part of this truck you ask? (imo) ITS A MANUAL!!!!!!!!!! love it!!!!!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

thesnowman269;889987 said:


> Im in love with your truck. I love the fact you put on air hook ups and what not in the tool box. the back rack it beast along with the cb. by the way where did you get that? I want it!!!! And the best part of this truck you ask? (imo) ITS A MANUAL!!!!!!!!!! love it!!!!!


Got the cover and CB from here.
http://www.gijoesradioelectronics.com/default.asp

Yea i had the Air Compresser for the horns. I was laying in bed one night and i was like why cant i run an air hook up?? Then i went to the local parts store and got everything to do it. Works good.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

*Very good idea. I was out today going over the roads with my dad and there are some spots with low hanging trees im going to have to go around.*

yeah just get some cheap white zip ties and use a magic marker on the back half of the light (on the zip tie of course) that way when u take pics or when ur driving u dont see them im just one of those guys who is anal about my truck so lil stuff like that bothers me lol Keeps it looking good and no worrys of having to replace those bad boys


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i wish i had an AIC , hey isn't it snowing yet down your way ? do you run air bags too with the compressor


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

mike psd;890061 said:


> i wish i had an AIC , hey isn't it snowing yet down your way ? do you run air bags too with the compressor


You can find AIC on ebay kinda cheap. Yes it snowing here I dont think its going to be enough to plow but my oldman did get the call to go salting at 430.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

That is was one sweet truck!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick truck I have my CB like that to. I wish my truck was a stick.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Mackman could you get a pic of how/where you mounted the reverse lights? on the receiver?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

That's one sharp looking rig you got there. Nice to see another regular cab truck, seems to be most trucks sold now a days are extended or four door cabs with short boxes.

Just wondering how much do the 8'6" fisher straight blades going for these days.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Palmer hasn't been here to make his "real men dont wear shoes comment" ????

Lol. Sweet truck though!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

that truck is beautiful...i drive a stick now and couldnt imagine plowing with one


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck and plow. I realy like you CAT decal.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking truck.

Lights look great.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That truck is AWESOME!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

> Thanks. Would it look better if i got a deere sticker


Yes, or a Case sticker. You choose.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you live in the Glen Mills Area because I think I have seen that tri-axle sitting in someones driveway around here.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bacwudzme;890387 said:


> Mackman could you get a pic of how/where you mounted the reverse lights? on the receiver?


No problem

I got a piece of angle that was laying around and used it. I lay it flat on top of the trailer hitch. Drill 1 hole in the side to mount it then drill another for the light. Here are the pics. Let me know if you need more.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;891106 said:


> Do you live in the Glen Mills Area because I think I have seen that tri-axle sitting in someones driveway around here.


Yes i do. That is my dads truck. He hauls out of glen mills quarry off of stoney bank road.

Mounted my joystick today. It was just laying on the floor so here are some pictures.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

CAT 245ME;890466 said:


> That's one sharp looking rig you got there. Nice to see another regular cab truck, seems to be most trucks sold now a days are extended or four door cabs with short boxes.
> 
> Just wondering how much do the 8'6" fisher straight blades going for these days.


4924.00 with tax 5219.44 that was installed.



mercer_me;890686 said:


> Nice truck and plow. I realy like you CAT decal.


Thanks



Lux Lawn;890720 said:


> Nice looking truck.
> 
> Lights look great.


Thanks


KL&M Snow Div.;890776 said:


> That truck is AWESOME!


Thanks



accipiter12;890877 said:


> Yes, or a Case sticker. You choose.


You couldnt pay me to put a Deere sticker on. Deere is made for farms when you get in the dirt its ALL CAT. But Case does make a hell of a backhoe.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Mackman;889319 said:


> Comerical. Will be plowing township roads.
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


Nice rig ...Why does everyone bi&#$ about a standard tranny are people just that lazy...try plowing for 48 hrs driving an old quad box....for plowing town roads a stick is great.....Good Luck & take that cutting edge off & wear the trip edge down an 1.5"-2" than put the edge back on....it will scrape a ton better 

Let's see more pics of that Pete Tri

Tom


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you ever seen this Tri Axle or Heard Of Best Mulch?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;893668 said:


> Have you ever seen this Tri Axle or Heard Of Best Mulch?


Yes i have. Drove that tri axle a couple times my self. And worked for mike in the spring on the weekends.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks That is a good idea. I put 55 watt reverse bulbs but i need more. and i bought one set and could not figure out where to mount them where i would like them. so i retured the set. If you dont mine i think im going to copy you. Ill give the credit to you though!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bacwudzme;893953 said:


> Thanks That is a good idea. I put 55 watt reverse bulbs but i need more. and i bought one set and could not figure out where to mount them where i would like them. so i retured the set. If you dont mine i think im going to copy you. Ill give the credit to you though!


As long as the credit goes to me LOL:laughing:

Yea i had them mounted under the bumper but they just didnt look right. Then i was laying under the truck looking and thinking on how to make it work. Then i came up with that.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a friend that owns a metal shop and i was even thinking of fabricating somthing but really could not come up with a strong enough design. I think your idea fits the bill. Ill get some pics up maybe this weekend with my lights, Where did you get your lights? Thanks very much.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

mackman , have you very thought about getting your truck professional undercoated ? i just hate to see all that hard work getting trashed with crap being spray on pa roads !:crying:


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bacwudzme;894010 said:


> I have a friend that owns a metal shop and i was even thinking of fabricating somthing but really could not come up with a strong enough design. I think your idea fits the bill. Ill get some pics up maybe this weekend with my lights, Where did you get your lights? Thanks very much.


AW Driect
http://www.awdirect.com/hella-mini-halogen-work-lamp-h15506027/work-lights-flood-lights/

If you do buy them or anything from them use this code to give you 10% off when you check out CART09



mike psd;894012 said:


> mackman , have you very thought about getting your truck professional undercoated ? i just hate to see all that hard work getting trashed with crap being spray on pa roads !:crying:


No i havent. I was just going to use alot of FF. You know how much something like that runs $$. There is alittle rust under it but its not that bad. The truck is 5 years old with 55,000miles.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy $hip Those lights are cheap! If you put lights on again would you put them on again?, and how many days did it take to get them? Wow i cant believe you can buy Hellas that cheap! Cheap NAPA no namers cost that much?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bacwudzme;894051 said:


> Holy $hip Those lights are cheap! If you put lights on again would you put them on again?, and how many days did it take to get them? Wow i cant believe you can buy Hellas that cheap! Cheap NAPA no namers cost that much?


Plus use that code and get 10% off on top of that. If i had to do it over again i think i would still buy them. They put off enough light for me. Shipping is FAST. Like 2days.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Wife is ordering them tomarrow am. Thanks again!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bacwudzme;894086 said:


> Wife is ordering them tomarrow am. Thanks again!


Anytime


----------



## 1977ford250 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice truck, Those 6 speeds are awesome. My father has a 2001 f-350 7.3 diesel with a 6sd and a 9 foot fisher minute mount. I just bought a 2004 f-550 6.0 diesel with a 6sd and will soon be putting a 9 foot fisher on that. You cant compare it to an automatic at all.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

what brand leveling kit did you put in the front? I need to put one in my 04 F-350 to get rid of the nose dive it has going on


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Mackman;893705 said:


> Yes i have. Drove that tri axle a couple times my self. And worked for mike in the spring on the weekends.


Ya Mike can be hyper but is a good Guy my dad works for him and I help if I need too that tri axle is probley the best looking tri axle around besides your.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

******* farmer;894529 said:


> what brand leveling kit did you put in the front? I need to put one in my 04 F-350 to get rid of the nose dive it has going on


Got this one.
http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/search.html?id=9Iepcre3
Alot better price then i paid 4 years ago. 4 years ago i paid 319.00:realmad:



THE-BOSS-PLOWS;894552 said:


> Ya Mike can be hyper but is a good Guy my dad works for him and I help if I need too that tri axle is probley the best looking tri axle around besides your.


Yea mike runs around at 100mph. At times he can be alittle tuff to handle. But he is a good guy. Will bend over backwards to help you out. He try to sell me on the Boss but i wasnt having it. Im 100% fisher man. But he did give me a good price for a boss. I wish he sold fisher.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

ScottPA;888724 said:


> Looks good, I personally would not want to plow with a standard transmission. Sweet truck.


It's actually kinda handy at times. I like it better


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

I am by no means a Ford guy, but i must say thats a great lookin truck. do you have more pictures of how you did the running lights under the rocker panels? those look really good IMO. might be something i would be interested in dong when i work up some more cash to throw at lighting. did you just bend up a plate and screw it to the rocker panel? do they run off of your park lights or what? also nice job on hookin up that back rack! theres no such thing as overkill, and thats kind of the old school look i like, not all lo-pro led stuff. happy plowing!:salute:, snow that is...:laughing:


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

should have kept the stacks on the truck. but other then that truck looks fantastic (Y)wesport


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

should have kept the stacks on the truck. but other then that trucks looks fantastic! wesport


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

> You couldnt pay me to put a Deere sticker on. Deere is made for farms when you get in the dirt its ALL CAT. But Case does make a hell of a backhoe


I was just about ready to have you banned from here for that comment but I'll let it slide because you gave Case kudos for their backhoe...which I agree 100%.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

BoyneCityGuy;896194 said:


> I am by no means a Ford guy, but i must say thats a great lookin truck. do you have more pictures of how you did the running lights under the rocker panels? those look really good IMO. might be something i would be interested in dong when i work up some more cash to throw at lighting. did you just bend up a plate and screw it to the rocker panel? do they run off of your park lights or what? also nice job on hookin up that back rack! theres no such thing as overkill, and thats kind of the old school look i like, not all lo-pro led stuff. happy plowing!:salute:, snow that is...:laughing:


the rockers on fords come staight down and have holes from the factory so youd just need to put the lights on a pice of flat stock and bolt it up.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

patlalandebutt;896483 said:


> should have kept the stacks on the truck. but other then that trucks looks fantastic! wesport


Thats an awful idea. Stacks are tacky.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

02powerstroke;896631 said:


> the rockers on fords come staight down and have holes from the factory so youd just need to put the lights on a pice of flat stock and bolt it up.


Ahh i see, thanks, like i say, im no ford guy, i will have to look at my chevy for some holes...but i may put step bars on so my short friends and mom dont gripe about getting in and out of the truck, so in that case i could bolt a piece of flat stock right to those...on my crew cab it would be a lot of lights...lol


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Very nice truck!

I drive a 2001 F-250 5 speed... but its a gasser:crying:

I'm looking at geting a CB and was wondering if you could get some pictures of how you mounted it in the cab. 


Thanks!

Nick


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Mackman;888647 said:


> Here she is ready to roll. Just got done with the lights. Now just waiting on the snow.


nice lookin truck ....... i just bought a FedSig Highlighter ... the whole things plastic relectors, mirror, base dome ... LOL the last one i bought was all metal except the dome .... still a good light ..


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

man I cant get over how good your truck looks. When I grow up I want a truck like yours lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

BoyneCityGuy;896194 said:


> I am by no means a Ford guy, but i must say thats a great lookin truck. do you have more pictures of how you did the running lights under the rocker panels? those look really good IMO. might be something i would be interested in dong when i work up some more cash to throw at lighting. did you just bend up a plate and screw it to the rocker panel? do they run off of your park lights or what? also nice job on hookin up that back rack! theres no such thing as overkill, and thats kind of the old school look i like, not all lo-pro led stuff. happy plowing!:salute:, snow that is...:laughing:





littlenick;898983 said:


> Very nice truck!
> 
> I drive a 2001 F-250 5 speed... but its a gasser:crying:
> 
> ...


Just for you guys.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid627.photobucket.com/albums/tt354/mackman141/100_0247.flv


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice video's Mackman....I watched your other video @ the pit too, that was cool I take it thats a Granite....How do you like it, what engine/tranny combo


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

TommyMac;922971 said:


> Nice video's Mackman....I watched your other video @ the pit too, that was cool I take it thats a Granite....How do you like it, what engine/tranny combo


Mack 427 with the fuller 8LL. Its not bad. Alittle slow taking off. But overall its an Ok truck. I think the R and RDs are alot tuffer. But i like the cab on the grantie alittle better.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Mackman;922980 said:


> Mack 427 with the fuller 8LL. Its not bad. Alittle slow taking off. But overall its an Ok truck. I think the R and RDs are alot tuffer. But i like the cab on the grantie alittle better.


8LL is an awesome tranny....All Mack's are slow but are tough as nails & cant kill em...Agree again on the R's & RD's being built more rugged just not a cab designed for a "BIG BOY DRIVER" :laughing:....How's the turning radius on it what size rubber do you guys run on the steers


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

My goodness the language.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Stik208;923222 said:


> My goodness the language.


I was even trying to be good. LOL You should here me in person. I am bad at that.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

It's a trucker thing...when your out there & see all the stupid sh$# people do, you seem to lose patience....I cant even imagine how I'm going be when I'm 40


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

nice cat decal!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Mackman;923329 said:


> I was even trying to be good. LOL You should here me in person. I am bad at that.


Ha here I was pot calling the kettle black, I have a potty mouth also.

Ahh - #400


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey thanks for the video!ussmileyflag


----------



## PLOW-NECK (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey MACKman, i was just wondering, your tailgate lights, where did you get those? i have been lookin all over for them and cant find ones that small (just 3 lights) and simple anywhere!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

PLOW-NECK;960867 said:


> Hey MACKman, i was just wondering, your tailgate lights, where did you get those? i have been lookin all over for them and cant find ones that small (just 3 lights) and simple anywhere!


http://www.awdirect.com/maxxima-led-dot-strip-m20323r/marker-lights-marker-strips/

I have ax36r


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I must say. I'm not a Ford man, but I'd be proud to own that truck.


----------



## PLOW-NECK (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks a bunch! those are cheap too! 
And yes to agree with everyone else, beautiful truck. Really know how to take care of your truck.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

87chevy;960895 said:


> I must say. I'm not a Ford man, but I'd be proud to own that truck.


Thanks



PLOW-NECK;960902 said:


> Thanks a bunch! those are cheap too!
> And yes to agree with everyone else, beautiful truck. Really know how to take care of your truck.


Thanks again. I try to take care of her. 1st new truck i ever bought. Plan on keeping it intill the wheels fall off lol.

BTW i got more pics of it in my profile.


----------



## PLOW-NECK (Jan 14, 2010)

Also, one more question for ya MACKman: With your center mounted light bar, did you have to drill any holes to wire that? is it a hardwire system or just a cigarette lighter system? thanks


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

PLOW-NECK;960909 said:


> Also, one more question for ya MACKman: With your center mounted light bar, did you have to drill any holes to wire that? is it a hardwire system or just a cigarette lighter system? thanks


I hard wired it. Bit i have a quick dis-connect plug under the cab. So in the summer i can take them all off. But i will still have the switchs inside the cab all year around.

I have 3 switchs


----------



## PLOW-NECK (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya good call on the quick disconnect. I want to be able to put mine on my pro rack but i want to be able to take them off in the summer. would you recommend hardwire over cigarette lighter? or visa- versa?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

PLOW-NECK;960916 said:


> Ya good call on the quick disconnect. I want to be able to put mine on my pro rack but i want to be able to take them off in the summer. would you recommend hardwire over cigarette lighter? or visa- versa?


I had bad luck with the cig lighter on my old truck. Had 2 diff lights and the cig lighter plug thing always got real hot and after a couple storms it would just burn out. So i said F- IT and just hard wired it. I like this system alot better. I used this plug. I can take all my lights off in about 10min.


----------



## PLOW-NECK (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya i have heard alot of different stories like that with the cig lighter. Just wasnt sure how to exactly wire mine up. but thanks for the explanations and pics, super helpful!
will try to get some pics up of my rig soon!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

PLOW-NECK;960931 said:


> but thanks for the explanations and pics, super helpful!


Anytime. Have any more questions just ask


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

great looking truck man!


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mackman;888653 said:


> Thats Right its a STICK


I have to say congrats on the manual gearbox no truck is complete without one. But when I read your title "Snowfighter" had originally thought you owned a Walter Snowfighter a truck I truly love and covet... I want on so badly after all they have torque proportioning differentials for traction control and all wheel drive. What is not love about that? However, you truck is very nice too.


----------

